# Revealing the animated Crescent Moon Glow Wand!



## Justin (Aug 8, 2016)

The Fair Shop has just been updated with the reveal of this year's event exclusive collectible... the animated Crescent Moon Glow Wand! Check it out in the Shop or below:





This exciting collectible will be available exclusively as a prize in select events for being selected as a Staff Favorite or other event achievement. Get to work if you want one!

Now is probably a good time as well to thank *Thunder* for his hard work on all of this year's newly introduced Glow Wand collectibles, including the crescent moon, star, heart, and flower! You can thank *Laudine* too for her re-color of the Black Feather and of course the amazing graphics, art, and banners (with help from *Peter*) seen all over the Fair this year!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

WOW nice!


----------



## Crash (Aug 8, 2016)

SO PRETTY

I knew it would be but omg


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 8, 2016)

Laudine is OP, TBT please nerf


----------



## Chrystina (Aug 8, 2016)

Thunder, amazing work as always <3 Thank you! & to Laudine as well of course, for the beautiful banners!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 8, 2016)

these are amazing, you guys are so talented!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 8, 2016)

Laudine is so talented, my fav item is that black feather...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm lovin' it. I can't wait to get it. It's better than the green pinwheel.


----------



## Laudine (Aug 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> Laudine is OP, TBT please nerf



Welp, the staff nerfed me and I can only make this now 



Spoiler: still a masterpiece though












Thank you *Thunder* for the amazing collectibles, can't wait to see all the wands light up TBT! And of course thank you so much *Peter* too for all your help with the banners. You're a life saver!!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2016)

wow- it's awesome!!!

great job on everything with the Fair, creative team and all of the staff.


----------



## roseflower (Aug 8, 2016)

It?s very pretty Thanks to all the staff members for your work!


----------



## Araie (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful work as always! I hope I can get my hands on one of these.


----------



## pandapples (Aug 8, 2016)

So pretty! Thanks all for the hard work ^^


----------



## seliph (Aug 8, 2016)

That's gay as hell

I love it


----------



## p e p p e r (Aug 9, 2016)

looks awesome!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, it looks so pretty! *o*

You all outdid yourselves with this event!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2016)

im just glad i don't have to make any more collectibles for awhile. glad you all like it!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)

Ahhhhh so nice work !! <3 I hope I can win one of those *brushes up off topic trivia and fast typing skills*


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2016)

It's beautiful, thanks Thunder! Also to Laudine and Peter for the amazing graphics c:


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 18, 2016)

It's preety :3


----------



## Horus (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think it'll fit over the entire forum but I'll take it.

Will it be under "Standard Styles"?


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2016)

lol i regret not doing any contests now


----------

